# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  سعيد بانضمامى للمنتدى الرائع واول مشاركه

## sherif

انا اشتريت موبايل كوبى سامسونج جلاكسى اس 3 الجديد 2 خط واندرويد فيرجن 4.0.3 ممكن اعرف ازاى احدث الاندرويد فيرجن وازاى احدث السوفتوير الخاص بالجهاز وهل ممكن تنزيل سوفتوير سامسونج عليه ولا فيه قسم تانى لسوفتوير الاجهزه الكوبى وهل نسخه الاندرويد يمكن تحديثها من سامسونج برده اسف للاطاله وشكرا مقدما لكل اعضاء المنتدى والقائمين عليه

----------


## saberito

أضن أن الهواتف الكوبي لايمكن تحديتها
وأنها لا تقبل التحديت من عند سامسونغ لللأنها ليست سامسونغ

----------

